# Benidorm, 4 weeks to go



## Mikey (Feb 6, 2008)

Still haven't confirmed accomodation yet but got plenty of numbers and email addresses.
Anyway i thought i'd give it a shot and try this forum to help towards the work situation.

Heading over with a friend and we are looking for work as a two piece band.
Myself, a keyboard player/singer while my friend, a drummer/singer.

Both of us can go out self contained with backing but we do prefer playing live. I also do karaoke nights when required.

We are not moving to make money just enough to get by and enjoy a warmer climate.
Should add that we did tenerife for 2 years and know what to expect generally.

Anyone with any employment opportunities can contact us through here or the web site which is The Two Macs

thanks in advance for any help


----------

